
Woman Killed in Freak Accident Involving Metal Straw - realshadow
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/wjv9mz/woman-killed-in-freak-accident-involving-metal-straw
======
Someone
Makes me think of
[https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/10.1177/0162243904270722](https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/10.1177/0162243904270722)
(paywalled), which was either a similar accident with a ballpoint pen instead
of a straw, or a murder where the killer shot that pen with a crossbow.

[https://www.amazon.com/Transorbital-Intracranial-
Penetrating...](https://www.amazon.com/Transorbital-Intracranial-Penetrating-
Injury-neurosurgical-ebook/dp/B00F5I5372) (Also not available for free,
AFAICT) discusses historical cases of this injury.

For example, the “look inside” pages discuss David vs Goliath and the death of
Henry II of France as likely examples.

